# To remember those currently serving...



## strollingbones

If you have a family member or good friend who is *currently *serving in either of the wars, please post their name and a little about them.  This is not a political thread nor will any political debate be tolerated.  The thread is for one purpose only, so that those who wish to, can remember their people.  Thanks everyone for honoring the intentions of this thread...to simply remember those who will not be with their families these holidays.


----------



## Cain

Blake xxxxx, United States Air Force, Security Forces, he was first in South Korea, and is currently deployed in Iraq. He is my cousin, and he is very happy to have made it into the USAF, and I hope he is doing ok. 

Chris xxxxx, United States Air Force, Fire Protection, he is currently in the US, and he will be leaving for the Middle East (currently he has 2 bases opened) and I hope he stays safe, he has always dreamed of being a fire-fighter, and is doing his passion. He is a good friend, and helped lead me to the USAF.

xxxxx= I excluded last names, do not like idea of spreading their full names without their consent over the internet, call it paranoia, just way I am.


----------



## Si modo

Lt. Col. (Fr.) Eric xxxxx, Army Ranger and Advanced Airborne.  Last served as garrison chaplain at Camp Eggers.  Recent recipient of the Bronze Star and has a Purple Heart.  Currently ashore as of July, but his next tour in Afghanistan starts in the Spring, maybe earlier.


----------



## Mr. H.

Stepson left for Afghanistan on Veteran's Day. He's a forward air controller and w/be where the action is that's for sure. I put my flag out and turned on the porch light and so it will be for the next 6 months.


----------



## DaGoose

My son-in-law, Air Force Sargeant Larry ***** is just now returning from Afghanistan. He just called today from Germany. We are hoping he gets home in time to see his son (my grandson) be born. It's gonna be close!!!


----------



## asterism

strollingbones said:


> If you have a family member or good friend who is *currently *serving in either of the wars, please post their name and a little about them.  This is not a political thread nor will any political debate be tolerated.  The thread is for one purpose only, so that those who wish to, can remember their people.  Thanks everyone for honoring the intentions of this thread...to simply remember those who will not be with their families these holidays.



No fucking way I'm going to put that information on a board so rife with extreme leftists.


----------



## strollingbones

Christian Cade Warriner

his family in pinenola is grieving...died in afghanistan ...


----------



## DaGoose

DaGoose said:


> My son-in-law, Air Force Sargeant Larry ***** is just now returning from Afghanistan. He just called today from Germany. We are hoping he gets home in time to see his son (my grandson) be born. It's gonna be close!!!





asterism said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a family member or good friend who is *currently *serving in either of the wars, please post their name and a little about them.  This is not a political thread nor will any political debate be tolerated.  The thread is for one purpose only, so that those who wish to, can remember their people.  Thanks everyone for honoring the intentions of this thread...to simply remember those who will not be with their families these holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fucking way I'm going to put that information on a board so rife with extreme leftists.
Click to expand...


Uhhh....see my above post. I'm left wing (and some would say extreme) and I'm insulted by your tone. 

But I do have to wonder.....Are you ashamed of something?


----------



## asterism

DaGoose said:


> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son-in-law, Air Force Sargeant Larry ***** is just now returning from Afghanistan. He just called today from Germany. We are hoping he gets home in time to see his son (my grandson) be born. It's gonna be close!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a family member or good friend who is *currently *serving in either of the wars, please post their name and a little about them.  This is not a political thread nor will any political debate be tolerated.  The thread is for one purpose only, so that those who wish to, can remember their people.  Thanks everyone for honoring the intentions of this thread...to simply remember those who will not be with their families these holidays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No fucking way I'm going to put that information on a board so rife with extreme leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhh....see my above post. I'm left wing (and some would say extreme) and I'm insulted by your tone.
> 
> But I do have to wonder.....Are you ashamed of something?
Click to expand...


Just cognizant of some extreme leftists and their methods.  No need to let them harass my family members or their commanders.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

strollingbones said:


> If you have a family member or good friend who is *currently *serving in either of the wars, please post their name and a little about them.  This is not a political thread nor will any political debate be tolerated.  The thread is for one purpose only, so that those who wish to, can remember their people.  Thanks everyone for honoring the intentions of this thread...to simply remember those who will not be with their families these holidays.




 My brother John leaves the 31st of this month for a one year tour in Iraq.  He flys the Black Hawk choppers, Medivac (sp) Unit, Im scared to death.  Full medical bennies for his 3 children and their education paid in full,,, Im so scared for him.


----------



## mawlarky

Two cousins out in Afghanistan at the minute but they always get a warm welcome home

Royal Irish Regiment, Home Coming Parade - YouTube


----------



## Luane

I just edited my post to remove the information.  I'm heartily agreeing with Asterism after reading some of the posts in other areas.  How sad that I don't even feel safe posting about someone I love who's serving this country.  I'm logging out and won't return.


----------



## Hitch34

The band Heart just recently released a new music video for their song Dear Old America. Not only am I a huge fan of Heart and this is an awesome song, but this video is amazing for the fact that it acknowledges men and women who either have served in the military or who are currently serving. Heart had veterans and current military personnel submit pictures to be featured in the video. It's great to see them appreciated!


----------



## Mr. H.

Geez this thread's two years old. Evil stepson had his second deploy since then LOL. 
He said there's no way in hell he's volunteering to go back.


----------



## Beachboy

While listening to Pandora Internet Music today this song came on.  I post it to honor American service people everywhere including our SFCOllie.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y5GDvN9_OE]SSgt Barry Sadler - "The Ballad of the Green Berets" (1966) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Moonglow

I have a cousin in the Taliban, I want to wish her good luck and be safe.


----------



## Beachboy

Moonglow said:


> I have a cousin in the Taliban, I want to wish her good luck and be safe.



We all make choices in life, and we the price for those decisions.






It is a shame some people require "tough love" to understand reality.  Peace be with you.​


----------



## Shikica

I hate that you say "serving" in Iraq or anything like that. That implies that they are helping us citizens in any way shape or form. No. The only people who are being served by these oblivious "soldiers" are the corporate and government officials making money off of it.


----------



## asterism

Shikica said:


> I hate that you say "serving" in Iraq or anything like that. That implies that they are helping us citizens in any way shape or form. No. The only people who are being served by these oblivious "soldiers" are the corporate and government officials making money off of it.



They are serving because they volunteered to be the military force that the civilian leadership uses to defend us.  They aren't the ones who decide where they go.

Is a firefighter serving by putting out a fire at a crackhouse?  Is an EMT serving by intubating a suspected rapist?

Yes in both cases.


----------



## Shikica

asterism said:


> Shikica said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that you say "serving" in Iraq or anything like that. That implies that they are helping us citizens in any way shape or form. No. The only people who are being served by these oblivious "soldiers" are the corporate and government officials making money off of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are serving because they volunteered to be the military force that the civilian leadership uses to defend us.  They aren't the ones who decide where they go.
> 
> Is a firefighter serving by putting out a fire at a crackhouse?  Is an EMT serving by intubating a suspected rapist?
> 
> Yes in both cases.
Click to expand...

they're serving the crack fiends and the rapist

but I"m not about to get into a semantic argument with you. This has nothing to do with the word "serve" and all to do with the idea that we owe any kind of debt of gratitude to us military officials


----------



## asterism

Shikica said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shikica said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that you say "serving" in Iraq or anything like that. That implies that they are helping us citizens in any way shape or form. No. The only people who are being served by these oblivious "soldiers" are the corporate and government officials making money off of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are serving because they volunteered to be the military force that the civilian leadership uses to defend us.  They aren't the ones who decide where they go.
> 
> Is a firefighter serving by putting out a fire at a crackhouse?  Is an EMT serving by intubating a suspected rapist?
> 
> Yes in both cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they're serving the crack fiends and the rapist
> 
> but I"m not about to get into a semantic argument with you. This has nothing to do with the word "serve" and all to do with the idea that we owe any kind of debt of gratitude to us military officials
Click to expand...


It's okay if you don't get it.  Many have served so that you can think and say whatever you want.


----------



## Shikica

asterism said:


> Shikica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shikica said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that you say "serving" in Iraq or anything like that. That implies that they are helping us citizens in any way shape or form. No. The only people who are being served by these oblivious "soldiers" are the corporate and government officials making money off of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are serving because they volunteered to be the military force that the civilian leadership uses to defend us.  They aren't the ones who decide where they go.
> 
> Is a firefighter serving by putting out a fire at a crackhouse?  Is an EMT serving by intubating a suspected rapist?
> 
> Yes in both cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they're serving the crack fiends and the rapist
> 
> but I"m not about to get into a semantic argument with you. This has nothing to do with the word "serve" and all to do with the idea that we owe any kind of debt of gratitude to us military officials
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's okay if you don't get it.  Many have served so that you can think and say whatever you want.
Click to expand...

lmao yeah they really saved me from those poor pakistani kids with rocks and militia that never even brought so much as a machine pistol to america before the soldiers were even doing anything related to pakistan. 

Oh wait it was those scary WMD that only the US and israel are allowed to have right? I thought that Iraq had them anyway but it seems like they didn't exist.

THANK YOU SOLDIERS FOR KILLING ALL THOSE INNOCENT PEOPLE FOR ME, IT MAKES ME FEEL BETTER KNOWING THAT LOTS OF ARABS DIED FOR NO REASON ;D LONG LIVE COUNTRY BUMPKINS WITH GUNS@!


----------



## Caroljo

My son was in the National Guard when he first graduated in 2001.  After 9/11 he decided to join the Army full time.  He had 3 deployments to Iraq.  He decided he wanted to do more.  His MO was 'fueler' and he hated it.  He wanted to do something that could make a difference...so he worked hard to get where he is today.  He's now in Psy Ops....His first deployment with the was 6 months in Afghanistan in 2013/14....came home and was awarded the Bronze Star for Merit.  He's now spending 6 months in Germany (much safer!  )...And all the time he's gone, he has a devoted wife and 3 kids at home that support everything he does.  They've bought a nice home in NC (he's stationed at Bragg)...I couldn't be more proud of him.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Luane said:


> I just edited my post to remove the information.  I'm heartily agreeing with Asterism after reading some of the posts in other areas.  How sad that I don't even feel safe posting about someone I love who's serving this country.  I'm logging out and won't return.









A wise move.

The last couple of forums I was on if the..... more radical progressives found out enough personal info about a more conservative member they went so far as to post things about that member elsewhere... Like the that forum members workplace.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

To all who are still serving, have served, and most especially those of us who have paid the ultimate sacrifice, I salute you.

Damaged Eagle: US Armed Forces Retired

*****SMILE*****


----------



## verker

*Bet confide USMB fellow immediate Biden's annual military ...   *


----------



## esalla

strollingbones said:


> If you have a family member or good friend who is *currently *serving in either of the wars, please post their name and a little about them.  This is not a political thread nor will any political debate be tolerated.  The thread is for one purpose only, so that those who wish to, can remember their people.  Thanks everyone for honoring the intentions of this thread...to simply remember those who will not be with their families these holidays.


Why is Putin taking names now?


----------



## beautress

strollingbones said:


> Christian Cade Warriner
> 
> his family in pinenola is grieving...died in afghanistan ...


Prayers up for Christian and all of his family, his circle of friends, and for his service to America.


----------

